

Ask HN: SlinkSet or Pligg? - dell9000

Which should I use?
======
brett
The biggest difference is that Slinkset is hosted whereas you have to host
Pligg yourself, so Slinkset is going to be a lot easier to get up and running
quickly. With Pligg you'll have full control over the source code, but we're
pretty proud of how much control you get at Slinkset through an easy to use
web interface. With this in mind it makes a lot of sense to at least try
Slinkset first.

If you choose Slinkset and have any issues or ideas, we'd love to help out.
Please feel free to email me: brett at slinkset.

------
dell9000
I spent the morning setting up both: Slinkset: <http://news.ryanspoon.com>
Pligg: <http://www.rankible.com>

There are benefits to both - namely, Pligg is more robust... but I actually
quite like the layout of Slinkset better.

A couple questions about slinkset though for Brett -

1\. Can I remove / edit feeds? 2\. I really want to be able to add AdSense and
would gladly rotate in a % for you... 3\. I want better customization of the
header / footer

Thoughts?

------
medianama
Having tried Pligg for a while, I can tell you SPAM is a huge problem. Couple
of weeks after the site went live, I started getting all these registrations
from bots that I had to spend 30 minutes daily to clean that up... ultimately,
I had to disable new user registrations, which kills the whole thing..

not sure about SlinkSet though...

